# norton 360 liveupdate error 1000



## watindw

I keep getting this error and every time i go to support to fix it, it says complete and successful but I keep getting that error and the liveupdate wont run. What do i do? :upset:


----------



## Michael York

Hello watindw,

My name is Michael and I am from the Norton Authorized support team. I understand you are receiving an error message when installing Norton 360. The error "1000" ,means that Norton360 did not install of the libraries needed for LiveUpdate to work correctly. To resolve this issue , please do the following:

1. Make sure you are using Internet Explorer 6 or above or Firefox 2.0.5 or above, and that you have the Pop-upBlocker disabled for all sub-domains of www.symantec.com

2. Make certain that you have the latest version of Java installed. You can reinstall Java if you are not certain. by pointing your browser to www.java.com and then click on "Begin Download." Once Java has beein installed, close your browser window and go to the following location: 
<a ref="http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/norton360.nsf/0/c6210cdd1386a7356525726c000431bd?OpenDocument&seg=hm&lg=en&ct=us " target="maintextarea">Reinstall LiveUpdate</a>

3. Click the "Run It Now" button and you will then see a window come up that will begin to reinstall your LiveUpdate.

When the update/reinstall is complete, please check the LiveUpdate settings by going to Start-.All Programs-Norton 360. Click on the "LiveUpdate" link and LiveUpdate should begin to update your system.

Please let us know if this resolved your issue.

Thank You,
Michael York


----------



## watindw

I have done all that you have said to do and it still gives me the error 1000. Then a support popup comes up and tries to fix the LiveUpdate. It still isnt working.


----------



## Michael York

Hi watindw,

I'm sorry that the procedure did not work for you. The problem you are having is that one of the Libraries needed to run LiveUpdate is not installed fully.

To fix this problem, please click on the following link and follow the instructions : 

Reinstall LiveUpdate Tool

After you have reinstalled LiveUpdate and it has run successfully, you can make sure that all available updates are applied by manually running LiveUpdate. To do so, please follow these instructions.

1. Click on "Start"-> "All Programs"-"Norton 360" and then click on "LiveUpdate." LiveUpdate will launch and automatically check for more updates. When you see a message in the LiveUpdate window that says "Your software is up to date," you are then finished updating Norton 360.

As long as you are connected to the Internet, LiveUpdate will run in the background every day and download any necessary updates.

Please post back and let me know if this has resolved your issue.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## watindw

It still will not work. I keep getting error 1000.


----------



## Michael York

watindw said:


> It still will not work. I keep getting error 1000.


Hi watindw,

It appears that your installation of Norton 360 has become corrupt. The best way to resolve this issue, is to run the Norton Removal Tool, which will remove all Norton products from your PC. I would then like you to please reinstall Norton 360. Please click on the following link to download and run the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

After the tool has successfully removed Norton 360, please restart your computer.

Next, make sure your Internet connection is working properly, and then reinstall Norton 360. LiveUpdate will run during the end of the installation process and process all program and definition updates. 

Hopefully LiveUpdate will run successfully now and not report any errors. 

Next, I would like you to manually run LiveUpdate to ensure that all of the updates available were downloaded and applied. To do this click on "Start,"->"All Programs,"->"Norton 360"->LiveUpdate. Once you select LiveUpdate, it will automatically begin to check for updates and download and install any that are available. Click "Finish" when the process has completed. Please repeat the steps above until you see the message in the LiveUpdate window that says "Your System is up to date."


Please let me know if you are successful or if you receive any other error messages.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## watindw

I do not have the CD's to reinstall Norton 360.


----------



## netherfield

360 must be the worst software Norton has ever released,I get no end of '360 has encountered an internal error' and now am also getting the 1000 error.

Could Michael York also explain what he means by Firefox 2.0.5,because the latest Firefox on Mozilla's website is 2.0.0.11.


----------



## vineeth130

Hi Michael,

I gave the proxy settings at the right place. Now the live update works. Thanks for the assistance. 

Vineeth


----------



## watindw

honestly netherfield is right it couldnt get any virus's of my computer


----------



## gembert1159

I am having the exact same problem with norton...
Can anyone suggest a better antivirus program??


----------



## gembert1159

I tried to remove norton using the above method, since i could not use the add/remove programs from the control panel, but both methods failed. Norton didnt install properly. Sometimes the program will open, but it can't scan, or download updates. I have tried prompting norton through: run laull :to download updates but this failed too. Currently norton is not working and just wasting space on my hardrive...any other ideas how it can be removed?

I got the error 1000 message when norton tried to asses what was wrong.


----------



## Michael York

Hello,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

I am responding back to this thread to provide some more information about the initial issue raised in this thread regarding the LiveUpdate error. The easiest way to resolve this error now is to update to the latest version of Norton 360.

As long as you have a valid subscription, you are strongly encouraged to take advantage of the free update to the latest version which resolves LiveUpdate error 1000 and many other issues. Norton 360 version 3 also contains many new and enhanced features to keep your computer protected against the latest threats, and it consumes very few system resources and will only scan when your computer is idle. Please find below instructions to update to version 3. If you continue to experience issues, respond to this thread and I can assist you further.

Please NOTE, while this process will update Norton 360 to the latest version, it will not extend your subscription. To perform a clean installation of Norton 360 version 3, please follow the steps below.

1. Make note of your current Activation Key which you will use to activate Norton 360 version 3.

2. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

3. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Then log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

4. Click on the link below and then choose the "Download" button under 'Norton 360 " to download the latest installer.

Download the latest installer for Norton 360

5. Double-click on the installer to begin the installation of Norton 360 version 

6. During the installation process you will be asked for an Activation Key. Enter the key that you saved in Step #1. Once it has synchronized with the Symantec servers, you will be advised of the number of days remaining in your subscription.

For more information on the new “Norton Insight” feature in Norton 360 version 3, please visit the following link.

Explanation of the new Norton Insight feature

For more information on the new “Pulse Updates” feature in Norton 360 version 3, please see the video at the following location.

Explanation of the new Pulse Updates feature

Thank you,
Mike


----------

